# about the maker of the Mitsuaki-T* Paper Knives



## JBroida (Dec 14, 2011)

We just put up a little Bio for Takada-san, the maker of our Mitsuaki- T* Paper Knives... check it out. Also, you can see how talented he is as a photographer... he took all of the pictures in the bio, except for the first one of all of us together (at Ashi Hamono)

Read about Takada-san @ JKI

Teaser shot


----------



## Justin0505 (Dec 14, 2011)

You always post interesting stuff Jon. Great story and awesome video and photography. Maybe one of these days I'll get on the site in time to buy one of his knives before they all sell out.


----------



## JBroida (Dec 14, 2011)

we got a bunch this last time, so we still have a few in stock 

Takada-san is a really cool guy... we are very happy to be able to call him a friend. We always have an awesome time when we hang out with him and his family. Do you remember that car-sharing thing they did? It speaks to the kind of people they are.

(for those of you who didnt see the car sharing thing... here's a link)


----------



## Andrew H (Dec 14, 2011)

Great pictures, great story. Does he make other knives or just the paper knives?


----------



## macmiddlebrooks (Dec 14, 2011)

I love my paper knife. It's my go-to for opening packages/ letters. You can tell he put's a lot of love into his work. Go Takada-san!


----------



## JBroida (Dec 14, 2011)

Andrew H said:


> Great pictures, great story. Does he make other knives or just the paper knives?



mostly just paper knives... he can do some other stuff though... shoot me an e-mail if you want to know more


----------

